# Johannes Brahms - Rare recording of his Trio for piano, violin & horn with M. Pletnev



## msdubov (Mar 27, 2014)

*Johannes Brahms - Rare recording of his Trio for piano, violin & horn with M. Pletnev*

I would like to share here an extremely rare and IMHO nice performance of Trio for piano, violin and horn by Johannes Brahms, played by Mikhail Pletnev (piano), Valery Klimov (violin) and Anatoly Demin (horn). This is an LP transfer, and this recording hasn't been released on CD yet.


----------

